# New to smoking



## Spartan165 (Nov 21, 2019)

Hey everybody I'm Ben and I'm new to the forums and to smoking. I just picked up an Oklahoma joe highland and have been doing some mods to it. I looking forward to learning from you guys and to some awesome bbq!


----------



## Winterrider (Nov 21, 2019)

You came to the right place.  These guys know there stuff. The search form is a very handy tool or just ask. Someone will certainly respond. Welcome...


----------



## creek bottom (Nov 21, 2019)

Welcome aboard. You definitely came to right place. Great group of people with a lot of great knowledge...


----------



## smokerjim (Nov 21, 2019)

ya joined a great forum, lot's of great people full of knowledge, so jump right in


----------



## pushok2018 (Nov 21, 2019)

Welcome to the forum, Ben! Nice to have you here.


----------



## Spartan165 (Nov 21, 2019)

Hey thanks for the welcome everybody. I happen to be here.  I have been wanting to get into smoking for a while now and I finally pulled the trigger on an offset.


----------



## one eyed jack (Nov 21, 2019)

Welcome to the site Ben.  Enjoy your new hobby;  It's a fun one.


----------



## jcam222 (Nov 21, 2019)

Welcome aboard Ben. This is the right place to learn. I swear I learn something new almost daily here. The list of things I add to my to do list I see here is huge :)


----------



## Sowsage (Nov 21, 2019)

Welcome to the forum Ben. You wont be disappointed that you came. Ive yet to come across any negative people here. We are all here for the same things. ...good ideas, good food, to learn new things and to share what we have learned.  Mistakes are welcome!  Lol ! Tell us a little about the mods you are making to the Oklahoma or plan to make to it. We all would be interested.


----------



## yankee2bbq (Nov 21, 2019)

Welcome to SMF! The Oklahoma Joe Highland is a great smoker with the right mods! Do a quick site ‘search’ on this topic and you’ll be in good hands!


----------



## JC in GB (Nov 22, 2019)

Welcome from Wisconsin.


----------



## Spartan165 (Nov 22, 2019)

Sowsage said:


> Welcome to the forum Ben. You wont be disappointed that you came. Ive yet to come across any negative people here. We are all here for the same things. ...good ideas, good food, to learn new things and to share what we have learned.  Mistakes are welcome!  Lol ! Tell us a little about the mods you are making to the Oklahoma or plan to make to it. We all would be interested.


Well I have already sealed her up with rtv and added a grommet for my temp probes to pass through. I have also extended the stack with a flexible dryer vent down to the racks. I have ordered a tuning plate and I am planning to replace the shelf it came with with a solid one made of stainless.


----------



## Sowsage (Nov 22, 2019)

Spartan165 said:


> Well I have already sealed her up with rtv and added a grommet for my temp probes to pass through. I have also extended the stack with a flexible dryer vent down to the racks. I have ordered a tuning plate and I am planning to replace the shelf it came with with a solid one made of stainless.


Sounds like your on the right track! Cant wait to see some of the things you smoke on it!


----------



## Spartan165 (Nov 22, 2019)

Sowsage said:


> Sounds like your on the right track! Cant wait to see some of the things you smoke on it!


Yeah I'm looking forward to it as well! I would like to run a handful of dry runs first I think though so I can get to know my pit a little before I start smoking expensive stuff on it.


----------



## Sowsage (Nov 22, 2019)

Spartan165 said:


> Yeah I'm looking forward to it as well! I would like to run a handful of dry runs first I think though so I can get to know my pit a little before I start smoking expensive stuff on it.


Chicken thighs.  Thats what i use for practice runs. Really cheap. Also a loaded smoker will run a bit different than a dry one.  At least in my experience.  Get some cheap stuff to throw on there while you practice.  Sometimes you can find a bag of chicken hind quarters for like $6. Use that. Even if your not going to eat it right away you can shred and pull the meat to freeze.  Then use it in casseroles and such later on.


----------

